# How long can I keep my Balsamic Vinegar?



## toplynx (May 21, 2011)

How long can i keep my Balsamic Vinegar? On my bottle, it said that "Best Before: NO/2011". Is it means that i need to eat it before November 2011?


----------



## CWS4322 (May 21, 2011)

I keep mine in the fridge after I open it...interesting. I'll have to look at the expiry date on my bottles...


----------



## u8sushi2 (May 21, 2011)

I keep my balsamic vinegar forever. If it is "real" balsamic it should keep for many years. Cheap non-aged vinegar can break down quickly.


----------



## pacanis (May 21, 2011)

Boy, I didn't think vinegar went bad... I'll have to look at mine. I've had it at least a couple years, maybe three. It sits on the shelf over the sink with my other vinegars.


----------



## Kayelle (May 21, 2011)

I personally wouldn't pay much attention to an expiration date on balsamic vinegar, not that I'm trying to tell you to do the same.
Granted the finest most expensive Balsamic vinegars are aged for years in perfect conditions, having a less expensive BV that's out of date on my pantry shelf doesn't bother me at all.  My suspicious mind makes me think the maker wants us to buy a new bottle more often than needed. Phoey.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 21, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> I personally wouldn't pay much attention to an expiration date on balsamic vinegar, not that I'm trying to tell you to do the same.
> Granted the finest most expensive Balsamic vinegars are aged for years in perfect conditions, having a less expensive BV that's out of date on my pantry shelf doesn't bother me at all.  My suspicious mind makes me think the maker wants us to buy a new bottle more often than needed. Phoey.



I feel the same.  Vinegar is a preservative.  I can't imagine it would go bad, maybe taste funny?


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2011)

Vinegar has already gone bad.  It used to be grape juice.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 21, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Vinegar has already gone bad.  It used to be grape juice.



And wine.


----------



## Hoot (May 21, 2011)

Strictly speaking, you could keep it forever.... It might not be very good but you can keep it.
I got a can of Hormel Chili from 1998...I ain't gonna eat it, but I got it....might be an antique one day.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 21, 2011)

Hoot said:
			
		

> Strictly speaking, you could keep it forever.... It might not be very good but you can keep it.
> I got a can of Hormel Chili from 1998...I ain't gonna eat it, but I got it....might be an antique one day.



Just sprinkle it with a little balsamic, it should be fine.  Keep it with the Twinkies.

I have several bottles of BV that are many years old, have not detected any diff in taste.


----------



## niquejim (May 21, 2011)

As someone who has made his own beer I can tell you it's very easy to make vinegar if you're not careful


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> And wine.




Yes, but it was grape juice first.


----------



## Kayelle (May 21, 2011)

or apples.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2011)

If you like the taste use it, if you don't throw it out

It should be ok!


----------



## spork (May 21, 2011)

spoiled vinegar tastes more vinegary.  yum!


----------



## CraigC (May 22, 2011)

Considering you can buy 120 year old aged balsamic, I would guess it has a pretty long shelf life.

Craig


----------



## Rocklobster (May 22, 2011)

I have had a bottle that developed some kind of mold inside that settled along the bottom. It came out in chunks when I went to pour it on salad.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 22, 2011)

Are you sure it was mold and not "the mother?" I've had that happen with vinegar "with mother."


----------



## Rocklobster (May 22, 2011)

Yes, I guess it could have been. The bottle was black to begin with, so I couldn't really see. It was almost an empty bottle anyway, so I just chucked it.


----------



## taxlady (May 22, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Are you sure it was mold and not "the mother?" I've had that happen with vinegar "with mother."



That was my first thought too.

But having blobs of it come out on the salad isn't any fun.


----------



## Oldvine (May 24, 2011)

Balsamic vinegar is aged.  A few more years won't hurt it.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 24, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I have had a bottle that developed some kind of mold inside that settled along the bottom. It came out in chunks when I went to pour it on salad.


 
Were the "chunks" like floaties or where they solid? The vinegar with mother has like these "floatie" strands in it at the bottom...


----------

